# Just planted riccia and Monte carlo



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Nice job everyone plants monte their own way.. I like to cover mine with substrate since they peek up on their own..


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I just planted some monte carlo as well. I just poked down the 2 ends of it into the substrate or put it on top of the substrate and drizzled some eco complete over it. Mine came in long strands.

See my Journal


----------



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

Update on riccia.. *pearls*

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzas (Apr 13, 2014)

I love your tank top!! It looks like a roof.. What is it and where can I find some??.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

Guzas said:


> I love your tank top!! It looks like a roof.. What is it and where can I find some??.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Guzas..
This is actually a custom made top..
Its a normal hood which I got from my LFS
On top of it I have attached plastic roof tiles which are pretty common here in India..
Attaching a picture of a similar hood and tiles.. 
These tiles are available on eBay india.. Couldn't find elsewhere..


















Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzas (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank for the reply... That looks way cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Dhaval, I am from India too. What substrate is that?


----------



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

adive said:


> Hi Dhaval, I am from India too. What substrate is that?


Hi!
Good to find someone from India..
This is normal river sand.. I get it for 50rs/kg here in mumbai.. 
If you wish you can add dry fertilizer or fertilizer tabs..
I have two fish stores I visit regularly.. Both use the same and they have marvelous scapes..
Where are you from?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## adive (Oct 30, 2013)

dhaval0603 said:


> Hi!
> Good to find someone from India..
> This is normal river sand.. I get it for 50rs/kg here in mumbai..
> If you wish you can add dry fertilizer or fertilizer tabs..
> ...


So I suppose the sand is inert (no ferts in it or even high CEC). Is it?

Fert tabs: I have used Sera and got good results. I use contro soil mixed with river/golden sand and my amazons do good in my no CO2 injected tank. Which fert tabs have you used or do those stores use for the good results they got? It will be good to know.

Dry ferts: do you use those? Which ones and from where do you get them? I use this dual bottle liquid fert set we get around here (the manufacturer is Mumbai or Thane based I think, Rs 180) which has macros, micros and traces and I am doing fine with them. I forget the brand name. But I could get into dry ferts eventually.


----------



## dhaval0603 (Mar 27, 2014)

adive said:


> So I suppose the sand is inert (no ferts in it or even high CEC). Is it?
> 
> Fert tabs: I have used Sera and got good results. I use contro soil mixed with river/golden sand and my amazons do good in my no CO2 injected tank. Which fert tabs have you used or do those stores use for the good results they got? It will be good to know.
> 
> Dry ferts: do you use those? Which ones and from where do you get them? I use this dual bottle liquid fert set we get around here (the manufacturer is Mumbai or Thane based I think, Rs 180) which has macros, micros and traces and I am doing fine with them. I forget the brand name. But I could get into dry ferts eventually.


Actually I don't use dry ferts.. I was on a tight budget when I set this up.. However now I use a liquid fert.. I don't remember the name.. 

Actually I won't consider river sand as inert.. Its natural, but not inert like beach sand or gravels.. This has some amount of mud in it.. When I washed it b4 setting up, I got a lot of muddy water.. 

As for my fish store I ll get you the complete details this Saturday.. I will be visiting on Saturday.. 
You can look up "Aquanature" and "Aquatrees Aquascaping" and "Utekar fisheries" on facebook.. 

There is this new liquid fertilizer coming up called aquatilizer.. I m going to try it out next

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipS (Jan 9, 2014)

Some plugs might melt while others will grow well. Leave them all in place and the healthy ones will spread. The melted ones may come back.


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

dhaval0603 said:


> Update on riccia.. *pearls*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Beautiful....


----------

